# Star Wars: Weitere Filme für die kommenden 15 Jahre in Planung



## Icetii (24. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Weitere Filme für die kommenden 15 Jahre in Planung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Weitere Filme für die kommenden 15 Jahre in Planung*


----------



## Hasamoto (24. März 2017)

*Seuftz* eine Verwurstung jagt die neste

Das nimmt kein gutes ende


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. März 2017)

Da geht den Leuten wohl langsam die Kreativität aus.
Aber das Star Wars-Franchise ist halt eine Maschine zum Geld drucken,´da will Disney sich doch nichts nehmen. 
Mal sehen, ob und wann das Franchise verheizt ist und keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlockt.


----------



## moeykaner (24. März 2017)

Tja, so geht er dahin der Franchise.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2017)

Von mir aus gerne!
Die bisherigen zwei Disney-Filme im Star Wars-Universum fand ich großartig, gerne mehr davon. Zumal es ja eine jahrzehntelange Durststrecke gab, zwischen Episode 6 und 7 erschien bekanntlich kein einziger Star Wars-Film.


----------



## MrFob (24. März 2017)

Star Wars Episode 27 Hier der Titel: "Die Suche nach der zweiten Rueckkehr der allerletzten Rache der Klon-Jedi und zweifach bekehrten Sith durch den Grossenkel von Han und Layas ehemaligem Zimmermaedchen"

Das ganze started dann mit "Actually not that long ago anymore in a galaxy far far away"

Es gibt sogar schon eine Vorschau auf den opening crawl Text:
"After the defeat of the 8th Republic by the Dark Lord Binks XVII a few brave loyalists struggle on to ...

... oh fuck it, just watch the other movies, or watch none of them, doesn't matter really. They'll never restore peace and justice in this galaxy anyway."


----------



## Frullo (24. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne!
> Die bisherigen zwei Disney-Filme im Star Wars-Universum fand ich großartig, gerne mehr davon. Zumal es ja eine jahrzehntelange Durststrecke gab, zwischen Episode 6 und 7 erschien bekanntlich kein einziger Star Wars-Film.



Sag bloss, Du gehörst auch zu den Prequel-Hassern/Verleugnern? ... Denn andernfalls wären zwischen 6 und 7 ganze 3 Filme erschienen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. März 2017)

Von mir aus - bitte nicht !
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Bock dass mit einer der populärsten Marken überhaupt das selbe passiert wie mit gefühlt allen neuen Superhelden-Filmen - zu viele und zu wenig Variation, nein Danke !

Wie man nebenbei bemerkt, Star Wars 7 (welcher wohl der einfallsloseste Film dieses Jahrtausends war) über den grünen Klee loben kann und gleichzeitig Episode 1-3, die die wohl die mit Abstand best choreografirtsten Laserschwertduelle überhaupt besaßen, verleugnen kann, bleibt mir wohl auf immer ein Rätsel...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. März 2017)

Also mir haben Episode 1-3 durchaus gefallen. Zwar nicht so gut wie die Episode 4-6, aber so ist das nunmal.
Ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen neue Filme, aber wenn die jetzt im Jahrestakt rausgehauen werden, ist das ganze Franchise irgendwann verbraucht für die Leute (siehe CoD auf dem PC).

Alle 2-3 oder 4 Jahre ein Film ist aber durchaus drin. Es wäre sogar eine ganze Serie möglich, wenn man denn nur wollte (ich zähle die animierten Serien jetzt mal nicht dazu, da nicht mein Geschmack)
Aber eine Star Wars-Serie im Stil von Games of Thrones? Das wäre doch was. Immerhin hat Star Wars ein ganzes Universum und so viele Charaktere im Angebot. Man schaue sich nur mal das alte Star Wars EU an, was dort an großartigen Geschichten erzählt wurde.


----------



## Subarzer (25. März 2017)

War abzusehn, dass Disney die Marke bis zum erbrechen melken wird.
Die arme Reihe...


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2017)

Subarzer schrieb:


> War abzusehn, dass Disney die Marke bis zum erbrechen melken wird.
> Die arme Reihe...



ich nehm das mal als Maßstab für all die anderen:

Ich find das immer wieder Süß wenn so manche meinen so zu tun, als wenn Lucas selbst nicht schon die Marke wie ein Bantha 

Wir hatten ja nur Merch wie Sau, 3 Mittelprächtige bis Okaye Zeichentrickserien und 4 Lausige bis Mittelgute Filme als Spin-Offs, Namentlich Droids, Ewoks, Clone Wars und das SW Holliday Special und was haben wir jetzt?

Episode 7 der mit dem Prequels den Boden Aufwischt und Rogue One welcher auch einfach super ist und Rebels welche mit Clone Wars wiederum den Boden aufwischt (auch wenn ich Clone Wars sehr mag, das Pacing, Figuren und Story sind bei Rebels nur viel besser). Also Abseits vom Merch hat sich die Lage nur verbessert, auch wenn die Tabula Rasa beim Kanon doch etwas schmerzlich war, aber eine Notwendige cäsur um so ein paar Wildwüchse zu Streichen. 

Das ist doch wieder so ein Unüberlegtes Mimimi welches die Vergangenheit verklärt und auch wenn ich nach der Anthology 3 nicht gleich das Jahr drauf eine Episode 10 brauche, aber wenn man diese Kurs beibehält, kann man nicht sagen, dass etwas schlechtes bei raus kommt, außerdem, man muss sich nur mal das EU ansehen, Legend und Kanon, in der Galaxis sind noch sehr viele Geschichten zu erzählen.
Und selbst den Marvel-Filmen kann man nicht mal absprechen zumindest gute und unterhaltsame Filme zu sein, auch wenn es eher zu viele davon gibt und man die nicht mehr gerne schaut, weil man einfach überfressen ist. Ähnlich wie bei Pizzas, da wird die eine auf die man keine Lust mehr hat ja nicht schlecht, man kann nur nicht mehr und da hat Star Wars auch einen Großen Vorteil:

Es gibt nur ein Star Wars  und nicht 3 Pro Jahr wie beim MCU


----------



## Frullo (25. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...Episode 7 der mit dem Prequels den Boden Aufwischt...







Enisra schrieb:


> ...Vergangenheit verklärt...



Unsinn: Wenn man sich die Kinoleinwand ansieht, wird da gar nichts verklärt.


----------



## ENEPIG (25. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:
			
		

> Unsinn: Wenn man sich die Kinoleinwand ansieht, wird da gar nichts verklärt.



Da wird eine ganze Menge verklärt. Episode IV war aus technischer Sicht revolutionär zu seiner Zeit un an den Kassen ein großer Erfolg. Er wurde aber bei Erscheinen von vielen Kritikern schlecht bewertet. Im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich Star Wars dann zum Kult, insbesondere durch Merchandising (Man höre und staune: Auch Lucasfilm nutzte damals alle Möglichkeiten um mit Star Wars Geld zu machen) und mit den deutlich besseren Episoden V und VI. Heute wird jede Kritik an diesen Filmen von Episode IV-VI Fanboys abgelehnt, die Filme werden verehrt wie eine Religion. Gleichzeitig wird alles neue aus dem Star Wars Universum verrissen, einfach weil es nicht die Originaltrilogie ist. Stell dir selbst folgende Frage: Wäre Episode IV nicht 1978 in die Kinos gekommen sondern heute mit aktueller Technik: Wie würden der Film wohl bei den Zuschauern/Kritikern ankommen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2017)

Wird sich hier wohl ähnlich abzeichnen wie mit den Marvel-, Disney-Trick-in-Real-Adaptionen und demnächst wohl auch Lego-Filmen:
Jährlicher Tournus ohne Unterbrechung von dem man (eher) früher oder später die Nase voll hat.

Eine nicht wirklich gutzuheissende Entwicklung, denn statt einem "Wow, endlich wieder ein X-Film auf dem man jahrelang wartet"-Gefühl beschleicht einem Ende nur noch eine "Och ne, jedes Jahr das Gleiche"-Reaktion.

Da muss man Kino-Highlights/-Neuheiten demnächst mit der Lupe suchen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. März 2017)

Prequels: "I don't like sand"
Episode 7: "I know what I have to do but I don't know if I have the strength to do it."

'Nuff said.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne!
> Die bisherigen zwei Disney-Filme im Star Wars-Universum fand ich großartig, gerne mehr davon. Zumal es ja eine jahrzehntelange Durststrecke gab, zwischen Episode 6 und 7 erschien bekanntlich kein einziger Star Wars-Film.



Erinnert mich jetzt aber stark an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2017)

ENEPIG schrieb:


> Da wird eine ganze Menge verklärt. Episode IV war aus technischer Sicht revolutionär zu seiner Zeit un an den Kassen ein großer Erfolg. Er wurde aber bei Erscheinen von vielen Kritikern schlecht bewertet. Im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich Star Wars dann zum Kult, insbesondere durch Merchandising (Man höre und staune: Auch Lucasfilm nutzte damals alle Möglichkeiten um mit Star Wars Geld zu machen) und mit den deutlich besseren Episoden V und VI. Heute wird jede Kritik an diesen Filmen von Episode IV-VI Fanboys abgelehnt, die Filme werden verehrt wie eine Religion. Gleichzeitig wird alles neue aus dem Star Wars Universum verrissen, einfach weil es nicht die Originaltrilogie ist. Stell dir selbst folgende Frage: Wäre Episode IV nicht 1978 in die Kinos gekommen sondern heute mit aktueller Technik: Wie würden der Film wohl bei den Zuschauern/Kritikern ankommen?



Problem bei der Letzten Aussage ist nur: Die Funktioniert niemals!
Alleine weil Star Wars eben so einen Impakt hatte, von Technischer Seite, von der Darstellung, vom Merch und vorallem auch der Einfluss auf andere Filme, immerhin würde es ohne Star Wars kein Star Trek geben denn mit ein Faktor war der Film, das Star Trek TMP ins Kino kam, auch wenn da der Hauptgrund die Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art war, nur ob der Film alleine gereicht hätte? Daher kann man das garnicht vergleichen, weil ohne den Film, würde das Kino ganz anders aussehen, vielleicht sogar am Ende in der Form dass die Leute sagen: Hey, auf den Film haben wir 40 Jahre Lang gewartet!

Und auch wenn die Prequels teilweise unberechtigte Kritk abbekommt, sie ist halt nunmal schlechter, alleine die Liebesgeschichte ist Murks, wie eben in allen Lucas Filmen, nur in der Klassischen Trilogie kam die nie so weit zum tragen.
Aber natürlich haben auch die Alten Filme ihre Probleme, alleine ANH. Viele Trolle die keine Ahnung haben flamen Avatar ja immer mit diesem komischen Pochahontas vergleich (der nicht mal zur hälfte stimmt), vergessen aber, dass die, wie auch Dune (wo der Vergleich das Avatar von abgekupfert hat massiv besser passt, aber ist halt kein Kinderfilm und da kann man nicht so gut flamen) und eben ANH alle auf der Basis vom Monomythos laufen, was sogar auf der Making Of DVD gesagt wird, das Lucas Quasi 1:1 Der Heros in Tausend Gestalten verfilmt hat. Und auch sonst ist der Film eher im Stil von Tarantino gedreht worden: R2D2 und C3PO sind die beiden Comicrelieffiguren aus Die Verborgene Festung (wobei Star Wars ganz zu beginn ein Remake von werden sollte) und die Raumkämpfe sind auch allesamt von Weltkriegsfilmen inspiert worden, wie z.B. Dambusters.

Allerdings ist es eben nur so, dass die Klassische Trilogie eben sehr viel mehr richtig als Falsch gemacht hat, wo es bei den Prequels eher anders herrum war


----------



## Frullo (25. März 2017)

ENEPIG schrieb:


> Da wird eine ganze Menge verklärt.



Blablabla.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Episode IV war aus technischer Sicht revolutionär zu seiner Zeit un an den Kassen ein großer Erfolg. Er wurde aber bei Erscheinen von vielen Kritikern schlecht bewertet.



Was zeigt, dass Kritiker manchmal in geschlossener Formation die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkennen. Du sagst es selbst: Revolutionär. In der Filmgeschichte kann man getrost von Vor und Nach Star Wars sprechen... 



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich Star Wars dann zum Kult, insbesondere durch Merchandising (Man höre und staune: Auch Lucasfilm nutzte damals alle Möglichkeiten um mit Star Wars Geld zu machen) und mit den deutlich besseren Episoden V und VI.



Auch das ist an der (gelebten) Realität vorbei: Star Wars war von Anfang an Kult, nicht erst mit der Zeit. Und das mit Merchandising eine Menge Geld gemacht wurde, habe ich nie bestritten, nur in Sachen Filme, da hatte man sich bis Disney glücklicherweise zurückgehalten.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Heute wird jede Kritik an diesen Filmen von Episode IV-VI Fanboys abgelehnt, die Filme werden verehrt wie eine Religion.



Ja, das hat Nostalgie so an sich - um die geht es mir aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wird alles neue aus dem Star Wars Universum verrissen, einfach weil es nicht die Originaltrilogie ist.



 Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Mir geht es vielmehr um den ständigen Verriss der Prequels - oder das Disney / Abrams nun die Heilsbringer sein sollen.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Stell dir selbst folgende Frage: Wäre Episode IV nicht 1978 in die Kinos gekommen sondern heute mit aktueller Technik: Wie würden der Film wohl bei den Zuschauern/Kritikern ankommen?



Der Punkt ist - und Du hast es ja selbst schon angemerkt - ohne IV gäbe es die aktuelle Technik womöglich gar nicht. IV hat die aktuelle Technik überhaupt erst hervorgebracht.


----------



## ENEPIG (25. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Blablabla.



Komm schon, das ist dein Argument? Lass uns doch bitte wie Erwachsene diskutieren.



Frullo schrieb:


> Was zeigt, dass Kritiker manchmal in geschlossener Formation die Zeichen  der Zeit nicht erkennen. Du sagst es selbst: Revolutionär. In der  Filmgeschichte kann man getrost von Vor und Nach Star Wars sprechen...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Auch das ist an der (gelebten) Realität vorbei: Star Wars war von Anfang  an Kult, nicht erst mit der Zeit.



Nichts ist von Anfang an Kult. Ein Kult um ein Franchise, Musik, Buch oder was auch immer entwickelt sich im Laufe der Zeit durch Medien, Fans, Merchandising usw. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Und das mit Merchandising eine Menge  Geld gemacht wurde, habe ich nie bestritten, nur in Sachen Filme, da  hatte man sich bis Disney glücklicherweise zurückgehalten.



Solange die Filme gut sind, spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass Disney immer mal wieder was neues rausbringt. Mir ist schon klar, dass Ep VII und Rogue One nicht allen gefallen hat. Ich persönlich fand sie beide super. Aber was solls? Die Leute, die die neuen Filme nicht mögen oder der Meinung sind Ep IV - VI seien das einzig wahre und alles danach ist Murks, werden ja nicht gezwungen die neuen Filme anzusehen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen: Mir geht es vielmehr um den ständigen  Verriss der Prequels - oder das Disney / Abrams nun die Heilsbringer  sein sollen.



Da bin ich doch ganz deiner Meinung. Ich finde den Verriss der Prequels - auch wenn ich sie ebenfalls schlechter fand als IV-VI - ebenso albern. Genauso übertrieben finde ich aber auch die ständige - sorry wenn ich das wiederholen muss - Verklärung von IV - VI. Die Filme waren revolutionär und haben vieles was danach kam geprägt. Aber ein Film besteht eben nicht nur aus seiner Technik. Vom Drehbuch her ist gerade Episode IV einfachstes Popkornkino, was sich ja dann glücklicherweise mit V und VI gebessert hat. Viele Leute verreissen gerne die Prequels, Ep VII oder Rogue One mit Verweis darauf wie großartig die Originaltrilogie doch war und das kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen.


----------



## weenschen (26. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Blablabla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war 1978 mehrmals in Starwars. Und ich kann nur bestätigen;  Starwars war von Anfang an Kult. Es gibt bis heute nichts vergleichbares, was diesen Status seit dem Erscheinen inne hat.


----------



## Chroom (26. März 2017)

Na dann werd ich`s ja vlt. erleben das wenigsten 1.guter Teil in 15.Jahren dabei ist.


----------



## FalloutEffect (26. März 2017)

Das ist also die Zukunft des Kinos... Das reproduzieren und ausschlachten von erfolgreichen Filmmarken. Ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## Frullo (27. März 2017)

ENEPIG schrieb:


> Komm schon, das ist dein Argument? Lass uns doch bitte wie Erwachsene diskutieren.



Tut mir leid, in der Regel bin ich nicht so ungehalten. Aber jeder steht mal mit dem falschen Bein auf - ich darf daher auch mal. Zudem: Das mit dem Verklären ist für mich nun mal eine nicht wirklich beweisbare Behauptung. Natürlich ist der Blick in die (auch eigene) Vergangenheit verklärt, aber das ist bei allem so. Nur hatte damals Star Wars eine regelrecht lebensverändernde Wirkung auf mich, da brauche ich nichts zu verklären.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Nichts ist von Anfang an Kult. Ein Kult um ein Franchise, Musik, Buch oder was auch immer entwickelt sich im Laufe der Zeit durch Medien, Fans, Merchandising usw.



 Das stimmt eben nicht - und nicht nur, weil ich es damals am eigenen Leibe spürte. Mein Vater schwärmte von dem Film, meine Mutter (die überhaupt nichts mit SciFi oder ähnlichem anfangen kann) schwärmte von dem Film, meine Grossmutter (!!!) schwärmte von dem Film. Nach dem Kinobesuch gab es ein Vor und ein Nach Star Wars. Das hatte es bei mir und vielen anderen so noch nie gegeben.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Solange die Filme gut sind, spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass Disney immer mal wieder was neues rausbringt.



Gegen "immer mal wieder" ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass es allenfalls für die nächsten 15 Jahre jährlich einen neuen Star Wars Film geben könnte, wird mir schlecht. Es ist wie mit der Schokolade: Sie ist wirklich, wirklich lecker, aber zu viel davon...



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass Ep VII und Rogue One nicht allen gefallen hat. Ich persönlich fand sie beide super.



 Ich fand sie auch nicht übel. Wenn, dann ist es ein "Meckern auf hohem Niveau". Wobei mir R1 besser gefallen hat als VII, da ersteres einem frischen Gericht näher kam als das "Reste-Essen" welches VII darstellte.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Aber was solls? Die Leute, die die neuen Filme nicht mögen oder der Meinung sind Ep IV - VI seien das einzig wahre und alles danach ist Murks, werden ja nicht gezwungen die neuen Filme anzusehen.



Zu denen gehöre ich beileibe nicht. Wennschon dennschon gehöre ich zu denjenigen, denen die Behauptung auf den Sack geht, I-III seien schlechter als VII. Von wegen "Boden aufwischen" und so...



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch ganz deiner Meinung. Ich finde den Verriss der Prequels - auch wenn ich sie ebenfalls schlechter fand als IV-VI - ebenso albern.



Da sind wir gleicher Meinung.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Genauso übertrieben finde ich aber auch die ständige - sorry wenn ich das wiederholen muss - Verklärung von IV - VI. Die Filme waren revolutionär und haben vieles was danach kam geprägt. Aber ein Film besteht eben nicht nur aus seiner Technik.



Und: Ein Film muss nun mal auch im Kontext der Zeit gesehen werden, in dem er entstand. Klar können IV - VI nicht mit heutigen durchdachten Stories mithalten - aber das brauchen sie auch nicht: Die Erst-Wirkung zählt. Gut möglich, dass jemand der die Episode I bis VI heute zum ersten mal in seinem Leben in chronologischer (nach SW-Universum-Zeit) Reihenfolge zu Gesicht bekommt von den Episoden IV bis VI nicht so begeistert ist, wie diejenigen welche mit IV bis VI zum ersten mal überhaupt mit dem Star Wars-Universum konfrontiert wurden. Aber das spielt keine Rolle: Es geht nicht um Verklärung - es geht um Wirkung.



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Vom Drehbuch her ist gerade Episode IV einfachstes Popkornkino...



Nicht einfachstes, sondern _perfektes_ Popcornkino, welches es in dieser Art zuvor nicht gegeben hatte. Es wurde zum Template für Popcornkino. 



ENEPIG schrieb:


> ...was sich ja dann glücklicherweise mit V und VI gebessert hat.



V einverstanden, aber VI? Ist für mich eigentlich auch wieder eine Popcorn-Variante... 



ENEPIG schrieb:


> Viele Leute verreissen gerne die Prequels, Ep VII oder Rogue One mit Verweis darauf wie großartig die Originaltrilogie doch war und das kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen.



Ich schon: Es liegt schlicht und ergriffen daran, dass nicht dieselben Gefühle aufkommen, wie bei der OT. Zwar habe ich persönlich bei den Prequels nicht so empfunden, denn - auch wenn ich sie nicht so gut fand wie die OT - kam bei mir trotzdem das "Star Wars-Feeling" auf. Aber ich kann trotzdem diejenigen verstehen, bei denen dieses Gefühl nicht da war. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, wie man VII höher einstufen kann als die Prequels. Zweifelsohne hatten die Prequels viele Mängel, aber sie hatten keine wiedergekaute Story...


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. März 2017)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Das ist also die Zukunft des Kinos... Das reproduzieren und ausschlachten von erfolgreichen Filmmarken. Ich bin entsetzt.



Wo warst du die letzten 20 Jahre? Definitiv nicht im Kino ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2017)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde und an jene die "Rogue One" bereits gesehen haben:
Wie "hart" ist der nun wirklich? Hab mir bisher alle SWs mit meinen Sohn angesehen, und auch SW7 war trotz einiger Härten noch gut verdaulich für ihn. RO wollte ich mir demnächst mal ausleihen, kann aber schlecht abschätzen wie geeignet/unggeeignet der für nen 9-Jährigen ist. Ist die visuelle  Brutalität der Action ausgesprochen hoch oder geht es letztendlich doch klinisch rein zu?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde und an jene die "Rogue One" bereits gesehen haben:
> Wie "hart" ist der nun wirklich? Hab mir bisher alle SWs mit meinen Sohn angesehen, und auch SW7 war trotz einiger Härten noch gut verdaulich für ihn. RO wollte ich mir demnächst mal ausleihen, kann aber schlecht abschätzen wie geeignet/unggeeignet der für nen 9-Jährigen ist. Ist die visuelle  Brutalität der Action ausgesprochen hoch oder geht es letztendlich doch klinisch rein zu?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Kein Blut, keine abgetrennten Gliedmaßen, kein "Zelebrieren" des Todes. Aber es sterben eine MENGE Leute.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kein Blut, keine abgetrennten Gliedmaßen, kein "Zelebrieren" des Todes. Aber es sterben eine MENGE Leute.


Gut, das taten auch eine Menge in den alten Filmen.

Also wenn ich mich nicht auf einen Kriegshorror a la "Soldat James Ryan" und Co. gefasst machen muss spricht wohl nix gegen einen gemeinsamen Sonntagsfilm.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. März 2017)

Mini-Spoiler:


Spoiler



Es sind diesmal halt nicht nur anonyme Sturmtruppler und Rebellen, die draufgehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mini-Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Spoilerergänzung:



Spoiler



Der "Death Toll" der Charaktere entspricht in etwa dem von "Game of Thrones"


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2017)

nja, ich denke man kann die Schlacht von Hoth als Vergleich nehmen, nur eben lang gestreckter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mini-Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Okay, macht für mich aber keinen Unterschied. Muss das trotzdem vorab wissen weil ich nicht jeden Film extra vorab sichten möchte, nur um mich abzusichern. Bisher waren es nur 2 oder 3 Szenen der alten Streifen wo unser Junge wegschauen musste.

1. Die "Teilung" von Darth Maul.
2. Amputationen und Verbrennung Anakin Skywalkers
3. Rancor verspeist Schweinealien

Ansonsten war alles andere unbedenklich.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ich denke man kann die Schlacht von Hoth als Vergleich nehmen, nur eben lang gestreckter


Also mehr die Kategorie "Sterben aus der Distanz"... Gut, da hält sich jedwedes Gore-Risiko in Grenzen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (27. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also mehr die Kategorie "Sterben aus der Distanz"... Gut, da hält sich jedwedes Gore-Risiko in Grenzen.



Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass er "Rogue One" von allen SW-Filmen bislang der mit dem düstersten Unterton ist. Es ist zwar minimal "Comic Relief" vorhanden, aber weitaus weniger, als das in den anderen Filmen der Fall ist.

Rogue One erinnert auch optisch durch viel Grau- und Brauntöne an typische Kriegsfilme.


----------



## Xell1987 (27. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich nehm das mal als Maßstab für all die anderen:
> 
> Ich find das immer wieder Süß wenn so manche meinen so zu tun, als wenn Lucas selbst nicht schon die Marke wie ein Bantha
> 
> ...



ändert trotzdem nichts daran dass es ein unorigineller NewHope-Abklatsch war.  Dass es so erfolgreich war zeigt dass es längst nicht mehr auf Kreativität ankommt



Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder so ein Unüberlegtes Mimimi welches die Vergangenheit verklärt und auch wenn ich nach der Anthology 3 nicht gleich das Jahr drauf eine Episode 10 brauche, aber wenn man diese Kurs beibehält, kann man nicht sagen, dass etwas schlechtes bei raus kommt, außerdem, man muss sich nur mal das EU ansehen, Legend und Kanon, in der Galaxis sind noch sehr viele Geschichten zu erzählen.
> Und selbst den Marvel-Filmen kann man nicht mal absprechen zumindest gute und unterhaltsame Filme zu sein, auch wenn es eher zu viele davon gibt und man die nicht mehr gerne schaut, weil man einfach überfressen ist. Ähnlich wie bei Pizzas, da wird die eine auf die man keine Lust mehr hat ja nicht schlecht, man kann nur nicht mehr und da hat Star Wars auch einen Großen Vorteil:
> 
> Es gibt nur ein Star Wars  und nicht 3 Pro Jahr wie beim MCU



Star Wars wird den selben Weg gehen wie Call of Duty: Irgendwann mal werden auch die größte Fans davon genug haben und weiter ziehen


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2017)

Xell1987 schrieb:


> ändert trotzdem nichts daran dass es ein unorigineller NewHope-Abklatsch war.  Dass es so erfolgreich war zeigt dass es längst nicht mehr auf Kreativität ankommt



Weil ANH auch soooo kreativ war


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass er "Rogue One" von allen SW-Filmen bislang der mit dem düstersten Unterton ist. Es ist zwar minimal "Comic Relief" vorhanden, aber weitaus weniger, als das in den anderen Filmen der Fall ist.
> 
> Rogue One erinnert auch optisch durch viel Grau- und Brauntöne an typische Kriegsfilme.


Sicherlich, aber durch das typische SW-Kollorit wird das Ganze am Ende wohl immer noch viel abgemildeter rüberkommen als ein Kriegsfilm mir Realszenario.
Zumal auch SW3 in Sachen Düsternis verglichen mit seinen Vorgängern nicht ganz ohne war. Das Abschlachten der Jedi, der Mord an den kleinen Padawanen, die Verwandlung Anakins in die Keuchmaske...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (27. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Weil ANH auch soooo kreativ war



Für die damalige Zeit? Definitiv: Ja.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für die damalige Zeit? Definitiv: Ja.


Die Heldenreise einfach in SciFantasy zu setzen ist kreativ?


----------



## Xell1987 (27. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Weil ANH auch soooo kreativ war




nein aber das erste Star Wars war auch kein mehrere Billionen treue Francise (eher ein B-Movie). Es gab auch keine elenlange Liste von Büchern mit interessanten Star Wars Geschichten


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Heldenreise einfach in SciFantasy zu setzen ist kreativ?



exakt
Dazu die Kämpfe aus alten Weltkriegsfilmen und 3 Figuren aus die Verborgene Festung



Xell1987 schrieb:


> nein aber das erste Star Wars war auch kein  mehrere Billionen treue Francise (eher ein B-Movie). Es gab auch keine  elenlange Liste von Büchern mit interessanten Star Wars  Geschichten



es gab aber auch davor andere Bücher oder Geschichten
Außerdem sollte man nie glauben, dass es ausreicht etwas über Stichwörter zu vergleichen


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. März 2017)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Das ist also die Zukunft des Kinos... Das reproduzieren und ausschlachten von erfolgreichen Filmmarken. Ich bin entsetzt.



Naja, Remakes gab es schon zu Stummfilmzeiten. Aber was seit ein paar Jahren abgeht, ist in der Tat nur noch zum Haareraufen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass er "Rogue One" von allen SW-Filmen bislang der mit dem düstersten Unterton ist. Es ist zwar minimal "Comic Relief" vorhanden, aber weitaus weniger, als das in den anderen Filmen der Fall ist.
> 
> Rogue One erinnert auch optisch durch viel Grau- und Brauntöne an typische Kriegsfilme.



Richtig. Es gibt zwar kaum Gore, aber von der Grundrichtung ist der Film sehr düster. M.E. für kleinere Kinder nicht geeignet.


----------



## Xell1987 (27. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> exakt
> Dazu die Kämpfe aus alten Weltkriegsfilmen und 3 Figuren aus die Verborgene Festung
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist schon klar dass Star Wars New Hope sehr viele Elemente von Archiatypen  (Hero`s journey) nimmt. Für eine Serie die so alt gibt es keine Entschuldigung dass man einfach den Originalfilm kopiert damit man Fanboys ins Kino lockt


----------



## Frullo (28. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Heldenreise einfach in SciFantasy zu setzen ist kreativ?



Wow, das ist der einzige Aspekt, der Dir zu Star Wars (wie a new hope damals hiess...) in den Sinn kommt? Wie wäre es mit "gebrauchtes Universum"? Davor gab es nur SciFi-Filme mit steriler Umgebung die alles andere als gelebt wirkten. Wie wäre es mit: Rasanter Schnitt (immer für die damalige Zeit)? Was ist mit dem perfekten Score? Alle anderen setzten auf Synthi-Disco-Music... Oder die frischen Soundeffekte? Visuelle Tricktechnik die es bis damals noch gar nicht gab? 

Der Film war für seine Zeit bahnbrechend! 

Im übrigen: Kreativität entsteht nicht aus dem nichts, sondern baut immer auf Bestehendem auf. Es ist die Kunst, aus etwas das schon da ist, etwas frisches, neues zu machen.


----------



## mimc1 (28. März 2017)

Mit aller Gewalt wird die Kuh gemolken.


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wow, das ist der einzige Aspekt, der Dir zu Star Wars (wie a new hope damals hiess...) in den Sinn kommt? Wie wäre es mit "gebrauchtes Universum"? Davor gab es nur SciFi-Filme mit steriler Umgebung die alles andere als gelebt wirkten. Wie wäre es mit: Rasanter Schnitt (immer für die damalige Zeit)? Was ist mit dem perfekten Score? Alle anderen setzten auf Synthi-Disco-Music... Oder die frischen Soundeffekte? Visuelle Tricktechnik die es bis damals noch gar nicht gab?
> 
> Der Film war für seine Zeit bahnbrechend!
> 
> Im übrigen: Kreativität entsteht nicht aus dem nichts, sondern baut immer auf Bestehendem auf. Es ist die Kunst, aus etwas das schon da ist, etwas frisches, neues zu machen.


Ja klar,. Georgieboy hat die SciFantasy erfunden und davor gab es natürlich nichts, und falls es da was gab war Georgieboys Variante natürlich viel kreativer und besser.

Noch mehr Huldigung auf Lager?

Ehrlich wenn du so anfängst ist es sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren,


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja klar,. Georgieboy hat die SciFantasy erfunden und davor gab es natürlich nichts, und falls es da was gab war Georgieboys Variante natürlich viel kreativer und besser.



vorallem weil "Used Future" auch nur von so einem John Carpenter erfunden wurde

aber naja, ist halt ein Fanboy der nur glaubt viel Ahnung zu haben


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem weil "Used Future" auch nur von so einem John Carpenter erfunden wurde
> 
> aber naja, ist halt ein Fanboy der nur glaubt viel Ahnung zu haben


Eben, SW ist ein Mix aus so vielem was es vorher schon gab, und das ist  jetzt nun nicht soo kreativ, auch wenn das Endergebnis in der  Gesamtheit so noch nicht vorhanden war.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Eben, SW ist ein Mix aus so vielem was es vorher schon gab, und das ist  jetzt nun nicht soo kreativ, auch wenn das Endergebnis in der  Gesamtheit so noch nicht vorhanden war.



naja, deswegen Vergleiche ich Lucas auch gerne mit Tarantino und auch nja, die Werke sind schon kreativ (weil Filme eigentlich immer eine Kreativleistung sind wenn sie kein Rip-Off sind), aber die Innovierungen sind doch nicht so Megagroß wie sich so mancher Fanboy einbildet


----------



## Frullo (28. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja klar,. Georgieboy hat die SciFantasy erfunden und davor gab es natürlich nichts, und falls es da was gab war Georgieboys Variante natürlich viel kreativer und besser.



Echt selektive Wahrnehmung.

Erstens: Natürlich gab es davor SciFi-Fantasy: Um mal jene zu nennen, die ich aus jener Zeit in Erinnerung habe: Kampfstern Galactica - da wurde gefühlte 100 mal dasselbe cylonische Raumschiff abgeschossen. Buck Rogers: Klinisch reiner ging es fast nicht. Flucht ins 21. Jahrhundert - einen dämlicheren Titel für "Logans Run" hätte man wohl nicht finden können... Und natürlich die Serials, auf denen beispielsweise (aber nicht nur) Star Wars' Schriftzug fusste: Flash Gordon - irgendjemand noch die Fäden vor Augen, an denen die Raketen jeweils hingen?

Ich will jetzt ganz konkret von Dir wissen, was vor Star Wars im Bereich SciFi/Fantasy in filmischer Hinsicht besser war.

Zweitens: Blendest Du "_Im übrigen: Kreativität entsteht nicht aus dem nichts, sondern baut immer auf Bestehendem auf. Es ist die Kunst, aus etwas das schon da ist, etwas frisches, neues zu machen." _Nein George Lucas hat SciFantasy nicht erfunden, aber er hat sie verdammt nochmal bereichert.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Noch mehr Huldigung auf Lager?



Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Er mag die Prequels für viele vermasselt haben, doch ihm den Lob für die OT abzusprechen zeugt von Kleingeist.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ehrlich wenn du so anfängst ist es sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren,



Du spielst gerade auf den Mann und trägst mal gar nix Konkretes zum eigentlichen Thema bei. Dass dann eine Diskussion sinnlos ist, versteht sich von selbst. Aber an wem das liegt, bleibt offen...


----------



## Frullo (28. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem weil "Used Future" auch nur von so einem John Carpenter erfunden wurde
> 
> aber naja, ist halt ein Fanboy der nur glaubt viel Ahnung zu haben



Ach so, nicht von Roy Ward Baker mit Moon Zero Two?  Soviel zur Ahnung  Und: George mag es nicht erfunden haben, aber die Komponente bleibt einer der Bestandteile, die Star Wars so erfolgreich gemacht haben. Unter anderem hat genau dieser Einsatz in Star Wars dazu geführt, dass Alien noch "grittier" wurde...


----------



## Frullo (28. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Eben, SW ist ein Mix aus so vielem was es vorher schon gab, und das ist  jetzt nun nicht soo kreativ, auch wenn das Endergebnis in der  Gesamtheit so noch nicht vorhanden war.



Erinnert mich an die Szene aus einem der vielen Kolumbus-Filme, in denen die spanischen Adligen Kolumbus' Entdeckung von Amerika kleinmachen wollen und meinen, sie hätten das auch gekonnt. Worauf Kolumbus die Spanier auffordert, ein Ei so hinzustellen, dass es steht. Kriegt natürlich keiner hin, weil das Ei ständig zur Seite rollt. Die spanischen Adligen erklären das dann natürlich für unmöglich, worauf Kolumbus ein Ei nimmt und es leicht auf den Tisch schlägt, so dass der Boden einbricht. Siehe da, das Ei bleibt stehen.

"Hätten wir auch gekonnt!" erklären die Spanischen Adligen empört.

"Ja, aber ihr habt es nicht getan", gibt Kolumbus zurück.


----------



## SGDrDeath (29. März 2017)

Glaubst du ernsthaft das ich dich Fanboy mit rosaroter Brille die deine Wahrnehmung extremst verzerrt noch ernst nehme und füttere?

So blöd bin ich nicht, den Versuch kannst du stecken lassen.

 Bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, da werfe ich keine Perlen vor die Sau.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft das ich dich Fanboy mit rosaroter Brille die deine Wahrnehmung extremst verzerrt noch ernst nehme und füttere?
> 
> So blöd bin ich nicht, den Versuch kannst du stecken lassen.
> 
> Bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, da werfe ich keine Perlen vor die Sau.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_hominem


----------



## SGDrDeath (29. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_hominem


Jetzt geht auch noch das Geweine los weil man dir gesagt hat was du bist.

Man merkt, du kannst die Wahrheit nicht vertragen.

Klassisches Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Jetzt geht auch noch das Geweine los weil man dir gesagt hat was du bist.
> 
> Man merkt, du kannst die Wahrheit nicht vertragen.
> 
> Klassisches Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.



Gespräche mit Siri sind definitiv unterhaltsamer als diese, äh, Diskussion mit Dir. Weiterhin: Argumente: 0, Ad Hominem: +3... schade, aber was soll's...


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. März 2017)

Schade auch, nix neues, du heulst nur weiter. 

Deine Kreativität ist noch bescheidener als deines Lieblings Georgieboy.

Aber süß wie du noch immer glaubst man würde hier Argumente an dich verschwenden.

 So doof ist hier keiner, auch wenn das nicht in deinen kleinen Kopf will.

Du taugst bei dem Thema nur noch zur Belustigung, nicht als Diskussionspartner, da ist jede Wand geeigneter für.


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schade auch, nix neues, du heulst nur weiter.
> 
> Deine Kreativität ist noch bescheidener als deines Lieblings Georgieboy.
> 
> ...



Persönliche Angriffe trage ich stets als Ehrenabzeichen, da sie Beweis sind, dass meinem Gegenüber die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Rosarote Brille? Nur zu! Fanboy? Mehr davon!

Jeder Thread stirbt früher oder später den Kältetod. Das wird bei diesem nicht anders sein. Dass Du überhaupt noch da bist lässt vermuten, dass Du auf Flamewars stehst. Dass ich Dir antworte führe ich darauf zurück, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr bei einem guten Flamewar mitgemacht habe und daher die Hoffnung hege, dass diese Unterhaltung wenigstens in der Hinsicht von Deiner Seite qualitativ besser wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. März 2017)

Nehmt euch ein Zimmer...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer...


Aber mit getrennten Betten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Persönliche Angriffe trage ich stets als Ehrenabzeichen, da sie Beweis sind, dass meinem Gegenüber die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Rosarote Brille? Nur zu! Fanboy? Mehr davon!
> 
> Jeder Thread stirbt früher oder später den Kältetod. Das wird bei diesem nicht anders sein. Dass Du überhaupt noch da bist lässt vermuten, dass Du auf Flamewars stehst. Dass ich Dir antworte führe ich darauf zurück, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr bei einem guten Flamewar mitgemacht habe und daher die Hoffnung hege, dass diese Unterhaltung wenigstens in der Hinsicht von Deiner Seite qualitativ besser wird.


Ich führe dich nur vor, nur bemerkst du das durchs Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom nicht und glaubst der ganz große Clevere zu sein. Das du dich hier gerade blamierst merkst du gar nicht.

Aber mach weiter, so langsam wirst du lustig, trotzdem beende ich hiermit die Fütterung endgültig, du darfst gerne glauben gewonnen zu haben obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist.


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich führe dich nur vor, nur bemerkst du das durchs Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom nicht und glaubst der ganz große Clevere zu sein. Das du dich hier gerade blamierst merkst du gar nicht.
> 
> Aber mach weiter, so langsam wirst du lustig, trotzdem beende ich hiermit die Fütterung endgültig, du darfst gerne glauben gewonnen zu haben obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist.



Deine Hybris ist nicht mehr zu überbieten und meine Hoffnung auf eine unterhaltsame Flamewar wurde leider auch enttäuscht: "Pippi Langstrumpf" hattest Du schon mal gebracht und "der ganz grosse Clevere" ist einfach zu... kuschelig, um wirklich unterhaltend zu wirken. Auch den mit der Blamage hast Du schon in ähnlicher Form erwähnt, aber immerhin ist das mit der Fütterung neu, gehört aber ebenfalls ins Standardvokabular einer simplen Flamewar. Schlussendlich verlieren wir beide... nämlich Zeit. 

Da Du tatsächlich weder Argumente zum Thema noch erwähnenswerte oder im mindesten unterhaltsame persönliche Attacken von Dir geben magst, ja da ist es wirklich das Beste für uns beide, wenn Du mich nicht mehr mit dieser Billigkost fütterst. 


_...Ich hab ein Haus, ein kunterbuntes Haus, ein Äffchen und ein Pferd, die schauen da zum Fenster raus..._


----------

